# Dumb Kontakt Question...



## NekujaK (Jan 1, 2020)

Is there somewhere in the Kontakt UI that displays the name of the key currently being pressed, or adds labels to the keyboard display?

I often have the situation where I audition different keyswitch articulations for an instrument, and when I find a suitable one, go to the MIDI editor to pencil it in, only to be unsure of what the exact key is - was it C5, C6 or C7? Albion Iceni is one example of this. The default position for the keyswitches on say the low brass is way up high on the keyboad, and at a glance, I can't tell which octave it is.

This is obviously a very minor issue, but it does put a small speedbump in my workflow. I'm probably missing something obvious here - either in the Kontakt UI or in my work process. Anyway, it seems like a no-brainer feature for Kontakt to have labels for the keyboard.


----------

